# ph



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

i was waundring if what i heard obout ph being below 7.0 is better than above 7.0 for breeding or is it a myth?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

~Sly~Spy said:


> i was waundring if what i heard obout ph being below 7.0 is better than above 7.0 for breeding or is it a myth?


Sly spy,

It depends on the species.

Usually tetras (like all Piranhas) and cichlids (not all) like soft and very slightly acidous water, pH range 6.5 - 6.8. So for them yes. For them the best way to offer it is via humic acids (peat extracts) and tannins (Mangrove or Mupatu driftwood).

Also note that slightly acidous water helps combatting with algae and blue green bacteria.

Regards,


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

i got redz and my tap water is 7.9 so i just leave it and they are very healty ...kinda use to it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I will send this off to the breeding forum for you to get a more definitive answer.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

harrykaa said:


> ~Sly~Spy said:
> 
> 
> > i was waundring if what i heard obout ph being below 7.0 is better than above 7.0 for breeding or is it a myth?
> ...


Yes I agree, if you are attempting breeding, slightly acid soft water gives you a better advantage...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well I dont agree at all. Except I dont really know all I know is mine cant be that low. I have bad filtartion. Mine still breed every week. Mine has to be higher 7's maybe 8. Never test my water, why? Cause I dont care, if I do a water change every week I know its fine without having to check it.


----------

